# 600 fita round



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

what is a good score on a 600 fita round 60 50 and 40 yards


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

600.....


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Not sure what you're refering to.

The American round, as some call it, is a 900 round. 30 arrows at each distance, 60, 50, 40 yards. A good score would probably be about an average score of 9.5 each arrow, or mid 800's for recurve. Compound is going to be upper 800's at those distances. 

Our state record for this round in compound is 894. The freestyle limited class (not many recurvers here) is 857.


----------



## Cecil (Mar 10, 2003)

*NFAA 600 Round*

John is referring to the NFAA 600 Round. The following is from the NFAA Constitution & By-Laws:

I. NFAA 600 Target Round.
1. The only difference between the 600 Round and the 900 Round is the number of arrows per
end and the number of ends per distance. All other rules apply.
2. 20 arrows will be shot at each distance in four ends of five arrows for score.
3. The time limit shall be four minutes per end.

The CT Archery Association held our State Target Championship this past weekend which was a NFAA 600 round.

John, your 589 is a very good score. The winner this year shot a 593. Last year's winner had a 596.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

*600*

thank you mike for info


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

*600*



redman said:


> what is a good score on a 600 fita round 60 50 and 40 yards


Hi,

Back in the old days, and I'm referring to the 80's, the 600 Round was also known as the Easton 600 Round and it was in metric distances. I'm straining to remember what a good score was, obviously above 500 but I'm trying to recollect what qualified for All-American status. The collegiate ranks were the only one's to keep hold of it as long as they did. 

I remember when they switched to metric on the 900 Round and a Gold Level Achievement Pin was an 840 which was a bit tougher at the metric distances as the yardages. 

I'm thinking, 500 was good enough for All-American and they bumped it up to 520 for Gold NAA Level Achievement Pins. 

The NFAA does one called the American Round in Yardages which is a 900 in yards. I've never shot anything with the NFAA on a 4color target with anything to do with 600.

Take Care and I hope this helps.

Jason Lewis


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

*600 FITA Round*

Talking about "FITA" rounds, the collegiates also had what is known as a "Mid FITA" , taking the middle two distances of the mens and womens FITA rounds and using that as a scoring round. I think it was designed for colleges who didn't have the full room to practice 90 meters. It was kinda fun and it broke up the monotany of shooting just the 900 Metric Rounds in college. FYI

Jason


----------



## kwruppi (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello USA Compound Shooter´s

Some remarks from Germany.

The championship are two rounds each 70m distance with 72 arrows.
Last year champion reached 652.

Only to your information how it works in other countries. :wink:


----------



## Puckett (Apr 27, 2006)

*Remember*

Remember back when the Atlantic Archery Classic was still around and held in Atlantic City? You know, before the NFAA bought the tournament and ran off all of the NAA shooters.
That was when most people, at least in the East, would have been exposed to that round. 
For Recurves, nothing below a 550 was considered "good". At least be my standards. 570+ was always my bench mark.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

> John is referring to the NFAA 600 Round.





> Remember back when the Atlantic Archery Classic was still around and held in Atlantic City? You know, before the NFAA bought the tournament and ran off all of the NAA shooters.
> That was when most people, at least in the East, would have been exposed to that round.


Would someone please explain if this "600 Round" is NFAA or NAA? From all the above it could be either or both.

Dave


----------



## Cecil (Mar 10, 2003)

Dave T said:


> Would someone please explain if this "600 Round" is NFAA or NAA? From all the above it could be either or both.
> 
> Dave


I believe it can be either.

The NFAA has an official 600 Round which is shot at 60, 50, and 40 yards. This was the round John shot this past weekend. 

I believe (not 100% sure) there is also a FITA 600 round which is shot at 60, 50 and 40 Meters.


----------



## Jane (Nov 3, 2004)

*"600 Rounds"*

A list of "Popular Rounds" was included in the 3rd Edition of the NAA Instructor's Manual published in 1982.

Among these rounds were two "600" rounds:
1) the "Easton" Round--60 arrows shot at 60, 50, 40 meter distances, 4 ends of 5 arrows at each distance, using a 122cm face.
2) the Collegiate 600 Round--60 arrows shot at 50, 40, 30 meter distances, 4 ends of 5 arrows at each distance, using a 122cm face.

These rounds are not recognized by FITA.

Sincerely,

Jane


----------

